# Hey peoples....i need badass Movie/TV characters that have traits like this:



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

While it is possible to change, I found that when I tried to change (from ENTP to INTJ) I got really depressed and went back to what made me happy pretty quickly. I am an ENTP. I have been for awhile, and will be for the foreseeable future. While ENTP does not define me persay (so it can be changed), it's like dying your hair. You can change the color, but as your hair grows out,it will revert back to it's natural color.

Changing from feeling to thinking I wouldn't say is that hard. I did it. When I was a child, I was ENFP through and through. Then my mom emotionally abused me really hard, and I turned extremely cold and calculating. I stopped empathizing period. After about 5 years, I'm just now starting to get some feeling back. It is a slow process, and I don't know if I'll ever really heal fully. I also switched to a field of study that used my intellect. Since I was now using it constantly, I developed more thinking views on life. Emotions were swept under the rug and I changed pretty radically. Was it a good thing? Probably not, but it worked.

Long story short, I would not wish what I went through on anybody. It is much better and easier to be who you are. You spent 17 years building yourself, so I imagine it's pretty good. As you grow, things will happen and you will change naturally. That is part of the evolution of life. Although it is possible to change, I wouldn't. It's cool to see in a movie a hero that is an island, and everybody is saying "WOW THAT GUY IS SUCH A BADASS!!!!" In the real world, people will say "Damn, that guy is a huge dick". I think you're fine and you don't really want to change. You just want to fit in. That is completely normal. Especially in high school. My advice is to find some better friends.


----------



## Mass.Hysteria (Feb 18, 2011)

It's not that i want to fit in. I want to be that person cuz its always the person i've dreamed about being.


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

Then start writing short stories where you are that person. I bet it will be empowering.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Mass.Hysteria said:


> It's not that i want to fit in. *I want to be that person cuz its always the person i've dreamed about being.*


That's the plot to many movies. In the end you discover that you need to love yourself for who you are.


----------



## Mass.Hysteria (Feb 18, 2011)

I wanna be like Michael Westen.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunny (Dec 17, 2010)

Mass.Hysteria said:


> I wanna be like Michael Westen.


Then act like him if it makes you happy...


----------



## Mass.Hysteria (Feb 18, 2011)

It would make me happy if i was genuinly like that and not pretending.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunny (Dec 17, 2010)

Mass.Hysteria said:


> It would make me happy if i was genuinly like that and not pretending.


you don't want to be natural but you don't want to be fake. i dont know what to tell you.
the best i can say is that practice makes perfect, so if you acted like him enough then maybe it'd become natural. 

the problem is that if his personality is really that different than yours, it may never become natural and thus you will always feel inadequate as you really are. its setting you up for disappointment.


----------



## Mass.Hysteria (Feb 18, 2011)

ohhh, i always thought personality is formed and not natural.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Mass.Hysteria said:


> ohhh, i always thought personality is formed and not natural.


I think it's at about 13 years old when your T or F is cemented. You're past that. You can learn to embrace your other function though, but you'll likely remain F.


----------



## Mass.Hysteria (Feb 18, 2011)

So what does 'Feeling' and 'Thinking' mean?


----------



## Kid (Feb 17, 2011)

Mass.Hysteria said:


> -Silent
> -Don't Talk much
> -Is usually underestimated by everyone but ahead of the game
> -Watches people lie and do things but keeps it to themselves, like they'll watch you lie but not do anything about it and mind their own business.
> ...


Fox Mulder?


----------



## Mass.Hysteria (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok, then maybe not change. 

But can i still develop these traits i posted at the OP?


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

Personality is both ingrained an learned. A lot of traits are inherited and a lot are learned. I think T and F are learned more than the others. You can really practice P or J. N and S and I and E are impossible to change by practice in my opinion. 

The thing is, you are who you are naturally. If you try and change that, you obviously won't be natural. You have a tendency to be whatever you are. It's like trying to change what hand you write with. With enough practice you can change, but you'll never be as good as if you kept with your dominate hand.


----------



## Mass.Hysteria (Feb 18, 2011)

I just want some characteristics, not get the whole thing. 

Ohhh and you know that personality.info test, you pay for it?


----------



## keyso (Feb 16, 2011)

So, Dexter?


----------



## Mass.Hysteria (Feb 18, 2011)

Dexter is an INTJ.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

People are mentioning ISTP, but it what you have described is more ISXP. There aren't enough elements to judge the type you are describing/want to be. Angel from BTVS is ISFP, and he is what you described. (I am watching Angel/Buffy at the moment)  


And anyway, the main question is, why don't you just be yourself?


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 30, 2010)

just take 10 hits of acid in one sitting if you wanna change your personality type, that should do it.


----------



## Mass.Hysteria (Feb 18, 2011)

firedell said:


> People are mentioning ISTP, but it what you have described is more ISXP. There aren't enough elements to judge the type you are describing/want to be. Angel from BTVS is ISFP, and he is what you described. (I am watching Angel/Buffy at the moment)
> 
> 
> And anyway, the main question is, why don't you just be yourself?


One Life, i would feel worse if i can't be who i am. 



What is Michael Westen? ISTP or INTP?


----------

